# Swapping exterior door



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Is the existing breezeway door really nice? Worth keeping? Will it form any sort of weatherseal with it's frame, or with the other frame if you swap them? For all this work, would it be worth buying a new door for the house as well? You could probably try to hang the door on the existing frame, but I think it'll take longer than putting in a new door and frame combo. And if you take out the door and frame from the breezeway, it might not survive that demo intact. 

Old doors are such a source of heat loss in cold climates that I wouldn't hesitate to put a good new door in the house if I were you. What'll it cost? $300 maybe?


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

That makes sense I suppose. The breezeway door isn't what I'd call "really nice" but it's not bad. I wanted to replace it because it's the first thing that people see when they come to the door. By no stretch does it NEED to be replaced. The house door is what I'm most concerned with at this point, I just wanted something nice looking.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

I wouldn't dink around trying to remove and reinstall an old door when you can get a new prehung for under $200 at a big box store. You may think that the old door is in pretty good shape until you try to remove it.


----------

